# Hunter, my best friend



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

My beloved Hunter passed away July 25th. I fostered and adopted him through the Foothills Golden Retriever Rescue. He came into the rescue having suffered severe neglect (embedded collar, emaciated, gastrointestinal issues). He never let those issues define him and was the sweetest, most loyal, loving dog I could ever have hoped for. He set the bar very very high, he is so very missed! Hunter left his pawprints forever on my heart...

You can read his story at FHGRR - Hunter's Golden Fund if you are interested.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

All I can say is that I'm so sorry you lost Hunter. So sad. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for fostering and adopting a doggie in need. Bless you.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a blessing that Hunter was able to spend his last days as a beloved family member. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Hunter.


----------



## Tammy (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry about the loss of Hunter.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry Hunter could not recover from his earlier life - he must have loved you so dearly for rescuing him and teaching him how good life could be.

Run softly at the Bridge, Hunter eating all you desire without issues or distress.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. But thank you for rescuing him and showing him what love and family is all about. You both were very blessed. You will find much support here, as many of us have lost dear friends.

Stephanie, your telling of Hunter's story has me in tears. What a special boy.... bless you both.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I just wanted to add a thank you for making his life happy, fun and loving - something he experienced before going to the Bridge.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just reading this thru tears! I'm so sorry that you lost beautiful Hunter and am so sad that he battled so many issues. Thank you so much for opening up your heart and home to such a good boy. Just doesn't seem right that he had such a difficult start that he had so many health struggles. RIP sweet Hunter.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

In the Name of Rescue, Thank you from all those lovely dogs that were saved by people like you and I. Both my boys are rescues and I will never own a Golden any other way. My first rescue was chauffered to the Bridge in January this year, and it was the saddest day of my life. My baby Golden came into my life just a few months prior, and he is a love and joy and has healed my grief so much. I Hope that you are able to save another rescue Golden very soon, and certainly when you feel ready. Your Hunter was beautiful. There (sadly) is another waiting to " pick you". Of that, I am sure.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I believe rescues and those who rescue them form a very special bond, one I've experienced. It's never easy when any of our best friends leave us...I am very sorry for your loss...

Run free Hunter


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

What a gorgeous, full-of-life boy he was! I am so glad that you found each other and that he knew love and patience and kindness in his life. What a gift you gave him, in exchange for certainly all of the many gifts he gave you. Bless you both.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your handsome Hunter. What a wonderful person you are to have given him a loving home and for helping him to fight his gastro issues. I am sorry he couldn't fight his battle any longer. My thoughts are with you as you mourn for your boy!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Stephanie (saw your name on the link you provided)~

What a beautiful, beautiful, BEAUTIFUL boy! Inside and out! I am so sad to hear about his early life, which I am sure contributed to his early departure from your loving hands.

I look into his face in the photos, and I just can not see how anyone could have abused such a gentle soul, happy soul. I see that you were blessed by having him your life, and that you are so grateful for the short time you had together.

Thank you, very much, for sharing his story, your story, and the story of the bond you had!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his heart. He was so young. I'm so glad he found you. Thank you so much for giving him a life and much love.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Hunter. He looks so happy in those photos, a testament to your loving care of him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy Hunter. My heart breaks for you-the ones that need us the most always touch our hearts the most. 

Thank you for the love and care you gave Hunter, although the time with you was too short, he knew he was loved and a part of your family.

Godspeed sweet Hunter, run free, play hard, and sleep softly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hunter*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Hunter-what a beautiful boy and God Bless you for rescuing him!!

I'm sure that my Smooch and Snobear are showing Tucker around the Rainbow Bridge.

Hunter will "send" you another Golden to care for.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so very sorry for your loss of Hunter, have just read "his story", and whilst saddened that he could not have had more time with you, I am glad that he found true love in his last home.

Hunter, run free now at the bridge with new friends and lots of tennis balls to play with, and sleep softly


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa








_


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I do not visit this part of our forum very much because I have leaking eyes now. 

I am so sorry for your loss. Hunter's pictures reflect his love for life and wonderful family who took him in during his time of need. Bless you.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hunter was indeed such a beautiful boy, inside and out. Thank you for making his days with you loving and special. Even though his start in life was awful, you showed him what love is. RIP Hunter....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry about the loss of your beautiful boy. How grateful he must have been to know such love. Many of us here know how you are feeling. It is almost a year since I lost my Selka.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

What a heartbreaking story. But what a beautiful tribute to your boy Hunter. So very sorry this happened. Godspeed ~


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I read Hunter's life story crying and not understanding how can someone treat this dog in such a way. Did they ever look at his eyes, those beautiful eyes... Thank you for saving Hunter and showing him that not all human beings are the same. I am very sorry you lost him. He was a special boy and he was still baby.
Rest in peace sweet Hunter.


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss and I feel your pain.It is so wonderful you rescued him from a horrible situation....God Bless you and your boy and hopefully he is playing with my Kula who just went to the bridge this month.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. Today is particularly tough, for no apparent reason... just really missing my boy. They say time heals all wounds, but it's been a month and a half and the pain is still as fresh as the day he passed. My heart hurts, my stomach aches... Does it ever get better?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hunter'sMom said:


> Thanks, everyone. Today is particularly tough, for no apparent reason... just really missing my boy. They say time heals all wounds, but it's been a month and a half and the pain is still as fresh as the day he passed. My heart hurts, my stomach aches... Does it ever get better?


I'm so sorry you're having a hard day. I think with time it gets a little easier, but I don't think it every goes completely away. They forever hold a very special place in your heart. 

We miss our old guy everyday, some days are harder than others. Last month was hard for us, it was 6 months since he passed and his 16th birthday was on Aug. 31st, it was our first one without him.

Hugs to you, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know all to well the pain your are feeling. The dog in my avatar was also named hunter. He was my heart dog, my soul mate of dogs. I love dhim no more than i did the other 3 we at the time, but there was a bond between us everyone saw and mentioned.

I lost him oct. 16, 2003 at age 4 yeaqrs, 2 months to proheart6, the 6 month heartworm prevention. I had made the mistake of switching him from the kmonthly pill to the injections and i so blamed myself for hsi death i lost 40 pounds after his death.

It is a long story and i have told her here befroe. Hunte always sleep next to me, but where he could see my face. If i turned turn over and was to close to the edge of the bed, he would sit on the lfoor watching me til i woke u with the feeling of being watched. I would move up and he would hop up on the bed. His littermate sister, kaycee also slept on the bed, but usually at my feet.

Every morning hunter would sake me up licking the back of my neck. My hair and ear would full of "slurp." tha was the only time he was ever behind me. Well, one morning i woke up with him "slurping" all over my neck, my ear, my hair and i saw that it wa still dark and thought "he must need to go bad to wake me up this time or morning." then i got fully awake and realized he had been gone 8 months.

It was his littermate sister, kaycee doing that and suddenly i knew without a doubt that hunte was using his sisters body to let me know he was okay, he didn't blame me for his death, he loved me still. I had never ever believed in ghosts, spirits, etc, but i just knew. And i came out of my dpression and knew it wa the fault of the makers of proheart6, not mine (and i was right, the fda had them pull it from the market 2 months later).

I always wanted hunter to visit me thru kaycee again, but he never did. I would only get her dry little tongue on my feet and legs (her "licking places",. She had the little dry tongue, and licked carefuylly, hunte had the big wide slurpy tongue and that wiped around hap-hazard. That was the only time kaycee every licked me with a slurpy tongue, ever licked my neck.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I just went basck and read the story of this most beautiful boy and now sit with tears. But you can always know and be happy that you made the lat months of his life the best they could be. He knew he wa loved and that is so very, very important.

When we adopted our honey she was right at a year old and heart worm positive. We will have had her 9 years come dec. 7 and declared her adoption day as her first official birthday. However, she coudl actually already be 10 and probably is. But she is ourlat remaining golden (she is not full golden tho moast almost swear she is) and not a day goes by she doesn't shower us with love. I think this rescue dog know in their hearts that someone save them and someone really and truly loves them.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

3 goldens, your story is just incredible. I never had so much opened mind before for story you've just said, but now with Buddy gone I opened my heart and stories like your are to believe. 23 days after Buddy was gone, in the morning my husband got up, I said I need 10 more minutes, was I back into sleep, I don't know, next thing I know it is Buddy coming toward my bed, I sat on the bed, I whispered "Buddy is here", started petting him and he just faded, dissolved in the air. And when I was back to myself I was sitting on the bed, then I started crying. I know it was my boy coming back to see me again.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

AFTER TELLING OF HUNTERS'S VISIT A FEW YEARS AGO WE HAD A THREAD ABOUT OUR BELOVED DOGS VISITING US OR GIVING US SIGNS, ETC AN IT WAS AMAZING THA SO MANY HAD HAD SOMETHING HAPPEN TO LET THEM KNOW THEIR DOG WAS STILL WITH THEM IN SPSIRT.


WHEN OUR NEIGHBORS DOWN THE STREET LOST THEIR HUSKY (ALSO NAMED BUDDY) AT ABOUT AGE 11, THEIR 4 YEAR OLD SON "SAW HIM" A FEW TIMES IN THE YARD. OF THE 6 IN THE FAMILY, HE WAS THE ONLY ONE, BUT DID SEE HIM 2-3 TIMES. cYNTHIA THOUGHT IT WAS JUST WISHFUL THINKING TIL I TOLD HER ABOUT HUNTER. NOW SHE IS CONVINCED THAT JEFF DID SEE HIM.


----------

